
Stripe in Bulgaria - durmonski
https://stripe.com/blog/stripe-launches-in-five-more-european-countries
======
alessioalex
Also Romania, Cyprus, Malta and the Czech Republic.

~~~
durmonski
Yes, so exciting! :)

